# SoCal - 2014 DOGGIE POOL-OOZA @ Cucamonga-Guasti



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up, this event is *Sept. 6th!*


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh thanks for the bump! I almost missed this thread...Rusty would love to swim and meet new friends


----------

